
Show HN: SPARKL EIoT Virtual Factory Demo [video] - yev
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu08VNwzKQ8
======
yev
SPARKL™ is new infrastructure that works inside your networks to bring
transparency to your business transactions.

It dynamically provisions services and networks as it goes - just in time. And
it's all logged with full integrity.

